# What Life Jacket do you have?



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Its comming up to summer soon (Australia) and I am planning to take Fiddle down to my caravan where there is a lake and the beach. 

In the hope she will swim! haha I have been looking for life jacket/life vests.
Most of the ones I see are in the US so I figured I would see what the US Chi peeps are using?

So, What life jacket or floatation device are you using?

and if so could you show me a pic?


THANKS!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it's important your Chi knows how to swim without life jacket. My Chi knows how to swim, but when we go boating, I have a life jacket that has a handle on the top to carry her around or grab her up out of the water if she falls off the boat. I don't have pics yet.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Made by Outward Hound*

I have one similar to this one but in blue & I love it!!! & so does Midgie. It has a clasp to hook a leash too.
Paws Aboard PA-1100 XXS Yellow Dog Life Jacket

I said I had this in blue, but it's orange & black & Midgie loves it. Although she knows how to swim, she is confident swimming with this jacket on:

Outward Hound Pet Saver Life Jacket Dog Travel Gear


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I think it's important your Chi knows how to swim without life jacket. My Chi knows how to swim, but when we go boating, I have a life jacket that has a handle on the top to carry her around or grab her up out of the water if she falls off the boat. I don't have pics yet.


Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on helping them to swim? most of what i have been told is, food/treats and lots of them, if i can get another dog to come along who can swim, and to hold under her belly so she gets the leg motion going then slowly let her on her own.


What brand is the one you use?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I have one similar to this one but in blue & I love it!!! & so does Midgie. It has a clasp to hook a leash too.
> Paws Aboard PA-1100 XXS Yellow Dog Life Jacket


Ahh k I see what you mean with the handle.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

We have this one in the pink:
Dog Life Jackets

Here is a little video of Zoey in hers (she has water therapy for knee surgery she had in July).
Zoey's Spot on the Web


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That video of Zoey swimming is so cute!!! My daughter was watching it with me, and we both said, awwwwwwwwww! :lol:

We don't have any life jackets, The Wee's have never been swimming. Unless you count the time that Gia took off in a Pond to chase ducks. :lol: Talk about me having a heart attack. :lol: The Ducks were fussing at her from the bank, and she decided that she wanted to go kick some Duck butt. :lol:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> We have this one in the pink:
> Dog Life Jackets
> 
> Here is a little video of Zoey in hers (she has water therapy for knee surgery she had in July).
> Zoey's Spot on the Web


Grrr! my work computer wont let me look at the video!

I will definately look at it when im on my home pc! Thanks for the Link!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> That video of Zoey swimming is so cute!!! My daughter was watching it with me, and we both said, awwwwwwwwww! :lol:
> 
> We don't have any life jackets, The Wee's have never been swimming. Unless you count the time that Gia took off in a Pond to chase ducks. :lol: Talk about me having a heart attack. :lol: The Ducks were fussing at her from the bank, and she decided that she wanted to go kick some Duck butt. :lol:



haha that sounds like fun! for Gia at least haha, so did she actually go into the water? haha

There is a fake duck in the pool at my partners and it sends his pug insane! haha Quite funny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> haha that sounds like fun! for Gia at least haha, so did she actually go into the water? haha
> 
> There is a fake duck in the pool at my partners and it sends his pug insane! haha Quite funny!


It's hilarious the things that get some of them going. :lol: 

She was on a leash, thankfully. But we were at the edge of the bank just enough to get their feet wet. She just took off right in the water! :lol: She was swimming her little heart out until the leash stopped her. She did really good for never having been swimming. It was like she just knew how. :lol: She also jumped off in a really deep ditch on one of our walks. We were stopped at someone's driveway letting everyone get a drink, and wham, she just jumped in the ditch full of water. So I guess she's a water baby. :lol:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> That video of Zoey swimming is so cute!!! My daughter was watching it with me, and we both said, awwwwwwwwww! :lol:
> 
> We don't have any life jackets, The Wee's have never been swimming. Unless you count the time that Gia took off in a Pond to chase ducks. :lol: Talk about me having a heart attack. :lol: The Ducks were fussing at her from the bank, and she decided that she wanted to go kick some Duck butt. :lol:


Thanks T! Even though she's been doing swim therapy since the middle of July 2x a week she still HATES it. But it has helped her knee heal right after surgery. Poor thing has to have the other knee operated on, then more swim therapy. 

LOL goodness I bet that gave you a scare when Gia went after the ducks. What a tough girl.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> It's hilarious the things that get some of them going. :lol:
> 
> She was on a leash, thankfully. But we were at the edge of the bank just enough to get their feet wet. She just took off right in the water! :lol: She was swimming her little heart out until the leash stopped her. She did really good for never having been swimming. It was like she just knew how. :lol: She also jumped off in a really deep ditch on one of our walks. We were stopped at someone's driveway letting everyone get a drink, and wham, she just jumped in the ditch full of water. So I guess she's a water baby. :lol:



Naww that sounds so cute! tho at the time would have been quite frightening! 

There are lots of different opinions on the web about dogs and swimming, not all people belive that they will take to water. But Gia is a perfect example that with the right motivation, be it ducks haha, then they will swim!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on helping them to swim? most of what i have been told is, food/treats and lots of them, if i can get another dog to come along who can swim, and to hold under her belly so she gets the leg motion going then slowly let her on her own.
> 
> 
> What brand is the one you use?


I have a pool so I get in with them & hold my hand under their belly until they get the feel of swimming. We love water & during the summer, we are either in the pool or at the lake. Some dogs take to swimming naturally for some reason & others need a little help. My brother has 3 boxers & believed that they automatically knew how to swim til he took Max boating the one day. Max jumped off the boat & my brother realized Max was having trouble & had to jump in & help. My first Chi (Midgies mom) was a natural at swimming. Midgie was not.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> Thanks T! Even though she's been doing swim therapy since the middle of July 2x a week she still HATES it. But it has helped her knee heal right after surgery. Poor thing has to have the other knee operated on, then more swim therapy.
> 
> LOL goodness I bet that gave you a scare when Gia went after the ducks. What a tough girl.


Bless her heart.  Her dis don't wike da water Mama. Those sad puppy looks they give you when they have to do something they don't like is just so pitiful, aren't they. :lol: I'm happy to hear that swimming has helped her knee. And very sorry to hear she has to have another operation. Poor little girl is much to small to have to go through all of that. Just breaks your heart, doesn't it. She sounds like she has a lot of will though, so I'm sure she'll do fine. 

Yeah, I was quite in shock when Gia took off for those Ducks. It was pretty funny watching them chew each other out though. For whatever reason they had a score to settle. :lol:



Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Naww that sounds so cute! tho at the time would have been quite frightening!
> 
> There are lots of different opinions on the web about dogs and swimming, not all people belive that they will take to water. But Gia is a perfect example that with the right motivation, be it ducks haha, then they will swim!


Yeah, my heart was pumping a mile a minute. None of my others are fond of water, and Gia doesn't really like baths, but I don't think she'd let a body of water stop her if she wanted to get some where. :lol:


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a ezydog lifejacket for mine but its a bit on the big side (and its their smallest size) so im thinking about getting a paws aboard one from the us


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly phone posted it twice :foxes15:


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> I have a pool so I get in with them & hold my hand under their belly until they get the feel of swimming. We love water & during the summer, we are either in the pool or at the lake. Some dogs take to swimming naturally for some reason & others need a little help. My brother has 3 boxers & believed that they automatically knew how to swim til he took Max boating the one day. Max jumped off the boat & my brother realized Max was having trouble & had to jump in & help. My first Chi (Midgies mom) was a natural at swimming. Midgie was not.


I love when you can imagine the way people would have said what that have written! "My first Chi (Midgies mom) was a natural at swimming. Midgie was not" haha, I knew exactly the tone you said that! 

Im waiting for it to be warm enough to go in to pool. I figure if it's too cold she wont ever want to go near it again haha


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Lola has a outward hound its green and black


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

JRZL said:


> I have a ezydog lifejacket for mine but its a bit on the big side (and its their smallest size) so im thinking about getting a paws aboard one from the us


Thanks! I will probly get mine from the US as well.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Lola has a outward hound its green and black


Awww! that is so cute! Thanks for posting the Pic! Look at Lola go! Does she like swimming?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Thanks for the advice, do you have any tips on helping them to swim? most of what i have been told is, food/treats and lots of them, if i can get another dog to come along who can swim, and to hold under her belly so she gets the leg motion going then slowly let her on her own.
> 
> 
> What brand is the one you use?


Mine have never been swimming. BUT, if you hold Daisy under the shower head she will do the motion with her little legs so I'm pretty sure she "knows" how to swim. I wish I had a pool so they could swim- it's SOOO hot here now. All of our lakes are infested with alligators so that's not an option and the oceans are probably to rough for the littles.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

LDMomma said:


> Mine have never been swimming. BUT, if you hold Daisy under the shower head she will do the motion with her little legs so I'm pretty sure she "knows" how to swim. I wish I had a pool so they could swim- it's SOOO hot here now. All of our lakes are infested with alligators so that's not an option and the oceans are probably to rough for the littles.


You should see if they have hydrotherapy pools in your area, they have them in Aust except in the two states on either side of me haha, and none in NSW!

We dont have a pool but my partners parents do, they never use it so we always head over there, tho its been too cold for the little one


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> I love when you can imagine the way people would have said what that have written! "My first Chi (Midgies mom) was a natural at swimming. Midgie was not" haha, I knew exactly the tone you said that!
> 
> Im waiting for it to be warm enough to go in to pool. I figure if it's too cold she wont ever want to go near it again haha


Although none of the Chi's I've ever known have been crazy for water, they so desparately want to please us & most of them will do what ever it takes to be with us. A few are stubborn. I envy you since you are getting ready to start your summer & ours is about over. I'm not looking forward to the cold weather. I love the water & I've raised my twins & Midgie to be water babies as well. If your Chi sees you're enjoying the water while holding her trying to teach her to swim, it will make it easier for her to learn. As you hold her back end up, take your hand away slowly until she learns to hold her back end up by herself. It doesn't take long for a Chi to learn how to swim. Give her lots of praise while she's swimming & don't force her to be in the pool a long time.
Midgie's so used to me taking her for a swim in the pool whenever I want a dip that she'll swim all over the pool & around in circles. It's really cute to watch her. But when she swims for the edge of the pool, I know she's ready to get out, so I put her out.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

We had the coldest winter! and its actually quite cold today as well. But im planning for a nice summer! You wont envy how damn white I am tho! My family and friends make twilight jokes all the time haha!

I was thinking of doing a trial in the bath. Then, just hoping she wants to follow us into the water because she loves us haha. if not, then it means we take turns out of the water with her. She will then be known as princess tho haha


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> We had the coldest winter! and its actually quite cold today as well. But im planning for a nice summer! You wont envy how damn white I am tho! My family and friends make twilight jokes all the time haha!
> 
> I was thinking of doing a trial in the bath. Then, just hoping she wants to follow us into the water because she loves us haha. if not, then it means we take turns out of the water with her. She will then be known as princess tho haha


If you think a Chi is going to follow you into the water, you'll be waiting for the cows to come home. lol. I have to pick Midgie up & bring her in the pool with me. She'd never go in by herself. Be careful about your chi getting sunburned! I always put sunscreen on Midgies pink ears (Inside flap) & outside of ears & nose.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> If you think a Chi is going to follow you into the water, you'll be waiting for the cows to come home. lol. I have to pick Midgie up & bring her in the pool with me. She'd never go in by herself. Be careful about your chi getting sunburned! I always put sunscreen on Midgies pink ears (Inside flap) & outside of ears & nose.


Yeah we have a stash of Dog Zink because my family dog has a pink bit on her nose  

I will be devistated if she doesnt like water haha


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

As long as she sees you enjoying it & you share your excitement of the water with her, she'll tolerate it for you! She might proves us all & do a running leap right into the water! Haha


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

woodard2009 said:


> As long as she sees you enjoying it & you share your excitement of the water with her, she'll tolerate it for you! She might proves us all & do a running leap right into the water! Haha


haha cross your fingers real tight for that one!


----------

